
Pilot scheme seeks to produce first ‘ethical cobalt’ from Congo - thisisit
https://www.ft.com/content/dcea899a-2f8c-11e8-b5bf-23cb17fd1498
======
thisisit
Non-paywall link:

[https://archive.fo/tR7Vx](https://archive.fo/tR7Vx)

